# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  Install Roofing Sheet for Verandah based on 12 degree pitch

## mmarshall73

I seek your input and advice 
Im about to get started with a verandah build at our home, (L) 11,300 and (W) 2,700 which is not attached to the existing house, free standing but as close as possible to the existing dwelling. 
I have gained a permit to which it stipulates that a pitched roof of min 12 degree is required as per the MCP (land contract)
So decided to go with prefabricated Truss frames at 12 degree.
The roof will consist of three sections (images from drawing attached for reference)  
BOM
Post  100x100 or 115x115 Cypress Post into the ground
Beam   240x45 F7
Prefabricated Truss spaced at 900
Roof Battens  MGP10 90x45mm
Roof Sheeting, Fascia, Gutter & Down Pipe 
My permit is based on OB, and I will engaging my handy man to help me with the build.
The build classification (BCA) on the permit is 10a, with 3 mandatory inspection stages  The question I have - Can I do the roof installation myself or do I have to engage a roof plumber to complete this step?
My permit does not state any conditions that a roof needs to be does and signed by a plumber, the only condition it had was I had to provide details of the trusses prior to installation in order to gain permit approval 
Your input will be highly appreciated . 
Thanks in advance.

----------


## Craigoss

I just completed a carport attached to house with a hip truss roof. Had 3 inspections, footings, frame inspection (fully loaded with roofing on), final inspection (post lining and stormwater). The certifier didn't ask for any plumbing details, I the the complete build myself as OB. No need for a OB license as it scraped in under 10k total cost.

----------


## mmarshall73

Thanks Craig..that's good to know

----------


## cyclic

According to a debate on here a while back as well as the states building authorities, carpenters can do roofing.

----------


## r3nov8or

I've had various permits which included roofs and haven't been asked for plumbers certs, ever. One was for the whole house including extension

----------


## CraigandKate

To the letter of the law my understanding is that roofing must be done by a plumber (this is for vic), general practice however appears to be everyone can sheet a roof but you should get a plumber to do the guttering/stormwater connection. 
I was asked for the plumbing compliance for my gutters/stormwater on a shed build, was significantly bigger than this though.

----------


## mmarshall73

Thanks all for you input ...I was bit thrown off when I was advised that a plumber is a must ...but as mention my permit does not stipulate it as a condition 
If that was a perquisite I guess that will be mentioned in the permit 
@ CraigandKate did you permit list the compliance?

----------


## CraigandKate

Sorry can't remember if it was listed as a requirement on the building permit, the council inspector certainly asked for it at final inspection however and got me to email her a copy.

----------

